# Error z axis on display



## rufusmcmullen (Aug 3, 2012)

I am a novice with the carvewright machine and i have recieved an error message on the display while doing a project. The error is z axis . Any ideas for a solution?


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't have a Carvewright yet. But I hope to by the first of the year. If you have not seen or been to the Carvewright forum, check it out. Those guys can and will answer any questions that you might have.

Good luck and post some pictures of your projects when you get it up and running.

Here's the link.
CarveWright Users' Forum


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The first thing to do is vacuum all of the dust from the machine; this is a major cause of errors. Z axis is a height error.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

rufus mcmullen said:


> I am a novice with the carvewright machine and i have recieved an error message on the display while doing a project. The error is z axis . Any ideas for a solution?


It would be more helpful if you could give a description of what the machine was doing when you got the Z stall error. Was it at the start up for the carve, during a carving of a pattern etc.?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Dust is your enemy with a CW machine, as well as it is with all tools and milling operations. A dust colection system will be the best thing you can do. The CW machine comes with a small down draft slot you should use as well as an overhead/updraft DC system that is easy to install. You can contact RingNeckBlues for one of his or look on the CW home page. I have two of the ones that RingNeckBlues offers and am real happy with the results


----------

